

PageRank Sculpting Is Dead! Long Live PageRank Sculpting. (2009) - cwings
http://searchengineland.com/pagerank-sculpting-is-dead-long-live-pagerank-sculpting-21102

======
cwings
Do any SEOs put thought into the internal linking structure of their sites?

It would seem that, because PageRank is divided amongst the number of links on
a page, that a page with fewer links is more effective at passing link juice
then a page with many links.

